

Apple Maps - seanponeil
http://maps.apple.com

======
llambda
Interesting that this seems to redirect to Google Maps for me although we can
infer with some degree of certainty that Apple has some future plans for this
subdomain.

Apropos to Apple's shift to Open Street Map I feel both excited and
apprehensive: for instance someone pointed out to me that the new maps won't
display transit information (or don't currently, we'll have to see what
happens after iOS 6 is launched) but at the same time I'm happy to see OSM
gaining traction.

Edit, here's what dig tells us:

    
    
        ; <<>> DiG 9.7.3-P3 <<>> maps.apple.com
        ;; global options: +cmd
        ;; Got answer:
        ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 742
        ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 3, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
    
        ;; QUESTION SECTION:
        ;maps.apple.com.			IN	A
    
        ;; ANSWER SECTION:
        maps.apple.com.		2918	IN	CNAME   gsps28.ls.apple.com.
        gsps28.ls.apple.com.	219	IN	CNAME	gsps28.isg-apple.com.akadns.net.
        gsps28.isg-apple.com.akadns.net. 272 IN	A	17.174.2.104

~~~
alxp
Whoever was speaking at the time (Forstall?) mentioned that they would
showcase existing 3rd-party transit apps. Taking a look at the sketchy VTA,
BART and CalTrain apps I've tried this is not an adequate replacement.
Hopefully there'll be a way to access Google's maps through the web or a
Google app.

~~~
zmitri
You should check out Embark's transit apps <http://letsembark.com/>. I'm not
in California so I'm not sure about their BART and CalTrain apps, but I use it
in NYC and it's fantastic.

------
nodesocket
Bit worried if honestly Apple maps can ever stack up to Google. We use
directions with public transportation all the time, and if that's missing from
Apple maps, it will be a significant decrease in experience.

~~~
purephase
It is odd. It is missing but the icon is still there in the app. It looks like
it simply lists apps available in the app store that provide routing services
(none are displayed though).

Walking directions work.

Also, the maps are (IMO) significantly worse in quality than Google Maps. Turn
by turn is nice though. Something that Google Maps should have implemented a
long time ago.

It will interesting to see what the Google Maps app introduces and whether
Apple accepts it.

~~~
cube13
>Also, the maps are (IMO) significantly worse in quality than Google Maps.
Turn by turn is nice though. Something that Google Maps should have
implemented a long time ago.

The build-in Android map application has had turn by turn for some time now.

~~~
kevhsu
Indeed. Google could have implemented it on iOS if they had wanted to, but
that was a pretty big selling point for some people to get an Android phone
over iOS.

At least it was for me when I bought my Nexus One unlocked after eBaying a
free-on-contract HTC Pure instead of getting the iPhone 3G(S? not sure if it
was out back then)

~~~
kizza
Maybe they didn't want to take the risk of it being rejected as 'duplicating
existing functionality'. I know that some apps have got through nowadays, but
has the policy changed to allow this, or is Apple allowing these on a case-by-
case basis?

~~~
cube13
No, they didn't do it because Apple was already paying them to use their maps.

If they came out with their own Google Maps application that had feature
parity with the Android app, I would imagine that most iOS users would switch
immediately to that app instead of Apple's built-in one.

That could have potentially cost Google a lot of money, assuming that Apple
was paying on a per-use basis.

------
georgespencer
This isn't news. The redirect has been in place for a while. I posted a link
to exactly this a few hours ago before digging around and finding that it's
been up there for a while.

------
twog
This is redirecting to google maps for me

~~~
fwr
That's the joke.

~~~
zainny
.jpg

------
akshat
I am really skeptical about Apple Maps. Maybe they can get data as good as
Google. Maybe they can even do directions as well as Google.

I think they will falter on one of the most important parts though. Google
Maps has a fantastic search. If it does not match up, then it will definitely
by an issue.

~~~
nailer
In London Apple Maps on iOS 6 beta are nowhere near beta level. From my
Twitter feed today, many including screenshots:

\- Streets are shown as numbers, American style. 'A405' rather than Old Kent
Rd. Nobody in the UK uses these numbers for directions, or knows what the
numbers are beyond 2 or 3 main highways. Nobody will ever say A405 in
conversation. The numbers are useless, and the names aren't shown.

\- No tube stations are shown

\- The water is missing from parts of the Thames

\- Searching for 'Bank Tube' takes you to Bank, Azerbaijan.

~~~
super_mario
This is exactly what I was afraid of. To me maps are one of those critical
smart phone features, and if maps in iOS 6 suck as much as you are describing,
it's reason enough for me to switch to Android.

Apple is really trying to alienate their long term customers. I liked them
better when Google were friends and when they made computers software
developers and creative pros would use.

------
frankus
If they can get it working correctly with multitouch trackpad gestures I'll be
stoked.

------
seanponeil
Full link: maps.apple.com

~~~
shellox
redirect to maps.google.com

Maybe it just works in the USA?

------
skibrah
over under on the time that it takes for this to be changed?

